# Aeon refuses to scan barcode from phone



## YadushiTafume

Aeon refuses to scan the barcode of the Waon point card from my smartphone ( using Stocard )
and refuses also to say why in the world they won't do it, the only answer the cashier gave :
" it is the rule " ( several times before, other cashiers at the same store did it without problem )
I asked for the manager, the manager : " it is the rule " 
impossible to get a reason, gave it up ...


----------

